# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  không hiểu nguyên nhân xem phim không toàn màn hình

## htkkplus

nguyên nhân em xài bản ghost lúc trước thì chỉ cần doulick chuột thì màn hình nó phóng to ra trên màn hình vitinh,sao này máy em lỗi và bạn em cài bản ghost khác thì em doulick chuột nó không còn hiện lên màn hình to nữa. anh em nào biết rõ nguyên nhân hãy chỉ giúp em với. thank! anh em nhiều. em xem phim trang này : 
http://w3.60s.com.vn/tivi.aspx?fid=1248

----------


## giacnguvang

bạn nói thế thì đến tài thánh cũng không trả lời được .bạn phải nói rõ là phần mềm gì ? rồi chương trình gì , như thế nào ?hoặc không bạn chụp cái ảnh lên chứ .nói chung chung vậy thì khó lắm

----------


## chimoiminhem

> bạn nói thế thì đến tài thánh cũng không trả lời được .bạn phải nói rõ là phần mềm gì ? rồi chương trình gì , như thế nào ?hoặc không bạn chụp cái ảnh lên chứ .nói chung chung vậy thì khó lắm


em có gởi địa chỉ wed cho các anh đó, các anh vào xem thử là biết ah, ý em hỏi là sao lúc trước em vào trang wed đó thì chỉ cần doulick chuột là nó phong to hết màn hình rất dễ xem phim, còn bây giờ thì xem không còn hết màn hình như lúc trước nữa, anh hiểu ý em hỏi chưa? giúp em với buồn quá hà xem màn hình không được hết.

----------


## phuonganh2012

à. web đó nó không cho phóng to màn hình nữa rồi bạn à. mình cũng đã từng xem ở trang đó. màn hình chỉ nhỏ xíu chứ không cho phóng to như những trang khác. vì nó chạy window media player mà.

----------

